# Where from?



## StevenA (1 Feb 2008)

Just wondering where everyone on here buys there dry ferts from :?:


----------



## milla (1 Feb 2008)

From AE 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 9075970fd8


----------



## StevenA (1 Feb 2008)

Anyone buy from the USA?


----------



## Themuleous (1 Feb 2008)

AE will ship to the USA, but for a USA based site try

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/

Sam


----------



## StevenA (3 Feb 2008)

Just out of interest i priced up the 4 main dry ferts you need, KH2P04, KN03, K2S04, and CSM+B, for approximately 2 lb of the first three, and 1 lb of the trace elements. From Aqua Essentials it came to Â£57-96 including free shipping, and from Rex Grigg in the USA it came to $50, which when converted comes to Â£25-21, including shipping, yes i said including shipping :!:  :!: 

Quite a saving i think you'll agree.


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2008)

I'll be placing an order, just goes to show, do your research!


----------



## StevenA (3 Feb 2008)

You'll need to contact him with regards to shipping before ordering, cos it's not on his website.  bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## George Farmer (4 Feb 2008)

http://www.gardendirect.co.uk/product.a ... =&PT_ID=12

There's other stuff too.

Might be easier than importing from the US...


----------

